# Bangour Village Hospital - Villa 9 (picture heavy)



## WeeT (Nov 3, 2007)

This is the deathtrap Villa 9 at Bangour Village Hospital. It's amazing how quickly the roofs have came down in space of a few weeks! I first got into villa 9 almost 4 years ago, and now revisited it a few times again recently. Bangour is my favorite place for exploring, and villa 9 my favourite ward of them all! My mum was lucky enough to have worked here in the 70's as a care assistant. It was used for female senial dementia patients, closing in 1979 due to being unstable and then used for storage untill then being disused completly.

Here's some photos and also a video aswell...

















This will be the next floor to go by the looks of it...



































I'm guessing someone had a sleep over at some point hehe...







































































And a video if it takes your fancy: [ame]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=LdxEcBAiXZI[/ame]


----------



## WeeT (Nov 3, 2007)

Sorry guys, these pics are far to big


----------



## Richard Davies (Nov 3, 2007)

A great selection of shots. 

Piano present and incorrect. One thing with looking at urbex photos of hopsitals is the amount of pianos left behind.

That toilet will be very hard to use again now that the floor's fallen down.

Does any know what the stainless steel device is?


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 3, 2007)

Richard Davies said:


> ADoes any know what the stainless steel device is?



Wild guess - a sterilizer?


----------



## WeeT (Nov 3, 2007)

I thought it was a dishwasher, it was in the kitchen? 

In total that we've seen in Villa 9 there are 3 pianos - One of which used to sit in the sitting room by the window. Staff reported that it would play by its self. 

It's such a waste, I would have took one for my room, a little varnish and polish would do the trick! When they demolish this place, I'll be waiting outside at the skip to wheel it home lol


----------



## King Al (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow that place is trashed, i wouldn't touch that matress with a bardge pole nice pics though


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 5, 2007)

WeeT said:


> I thought it was a dishwasher, it was in the kitchen?



Makes better sense than my suggestion.


----------



## Murdock! (Jan 4, 2008)

Excellent pics, I've walked round the grounds but didn't manage to gain entry or anything though.


----------



## sheep2405 (Jan 4, 2008)

Really good work, seems such a waste of a place.

S


----------



## prestwick pioneer (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi there WeeT, this is where my dad walks the dog, my stepmum was senior nurse here before it closed. He finally took me here last month for the first time, even tho he's lived in Bathy now for a couple of years.
Well fuck me, it looks like Villa 9 is turning rapidly into a mini Lennox Castle. All the buildings here are supposed to be listed and will allegedly one day become luxury flats for people with a shit load of cash. I will try and get a pic of the floors at lennox up for comparison. Would love to "Do the Rounds" sometime, Im up again in February or March!!


----------



## antz (Jan 4, 2008)

thats a cool place! i wouldt dare go on them floors though. im a wuss


----------



## Murdock! (Jan 4, 2008)

This beautiful place is vast and now sadly derelict. 
Although the first patients were admitted in June 1904, Bangour was officially opened as an asylum in October 1906. Even from its earliest days Bangour was a modern, forward thinking hospital which frowned upon the use of physical restraints such as straitjackets and padded cells, which would have been commonplace in other institutions of the time.

The hospital was requisitioned by the government War Office during both wars when it was to become "Edinburgh War Hospital" and "The Scottish Emergency Medical Hospital", reverting back to a psychiatric hospital between and after the wars. 

The number of patients rose to over 3000 in 1918 so, as well as temporary marquees, prefabricated huts were erected to cope with the demand in bed space (for both patients and staff). This led to the creation of Bangour General, which was to become a world leader in many medical fields, in particular it's esteemed burns and plastic surgery unit which was established in 1940.

The General Hospital closed after the opening of St Johns in 1990 and nothing remains of the prefab huts.

The Village Hospital started to wind down after the opening of St Johns in the early 90's, with the last remaining ward, Villa 32, closing in 2004. 
Latterly it was used as the filming location for the film "The Jacket", produced by George Clooney and starring Keira Knightley and Adrian Brody.

Taking from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/flickrphotos/sets/187877/


----------



## prestwick pioneer (Jan 4, 2008)

Excellent info there, Murdock. My stepmum was still working there up until when when it closed. One of the Nurses had her wedding in the church, and she says they still open it once a year. I havent explored the whole site yet, still got some places to wander about. Im still getting over how derelict it is in villa 9! Some of the buildings looked in much better condition when I looked through the windows. My dad wasnt keen on me going inside while the white van man was doing the rounds and I didnt get back before I had to go back to England.


----------



## greg5 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a question for WeeT how n where do u get promission to enter the villas? me n ma m8 are filmin documentary about the bangour village n paranormal sightings n we will aprechiated if u can help us with adivces. 
U can email me on [email protected] or if u have msn jst add meh on sm email [email protected]

thnx wery much 
Ps.: could u pleas give me answer before saturday 19 of January becouse we have planed to go there on saturday n stay there till sunday.


----------

